# Souris "Magic Mouse" avec iPad



## viaferrata73 (18 Novembre 2011)

Comment connecter la souris "Magic Mouse" avec iPad par bluetooth (sans jaillbreak) ?
Si possible, merci de me donner laquelle application ?
Cordialement,


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai jamais tenté l'opération mais si je devais le faire (intérêt ?) je commencerais par la désactiver du MAC auquel elle est "rattachée" et ensuite je l'activerais sur l'ipad par la méthode: "Réglages > général > Bluetooth". Mais il faudrait être sur que cette souris est connectable et de plus qu'elle est plus pratique qu'un doigt...Ce dont je doute.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Novembre 2011)

C'est aussi mon intérrogation...

Un clavier physique pour l'iPad je comprends, mais une souris 
iOS n'est pas fait pour fonctionner avec une souris...

Mais bon, comme la question n'est pas "de l'intérêt d'une souris sur iPad", je pense que Pepeye66 te donne une bonne piste !


----------



## Heatflayer (18 Novembre 2011)

J'avais déjà vu un tweak pour le faire sur iPad original, mais en tout cas sans jailbreak c'est définitivement non !


----------



## viaferrata73 (18 Novembre 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais tenté l'opération mais si je devais le faire (intérêt ?) je commencerais par la désactiver du MAC auquel elle est "rattachée" et ensuite je l'activerais sur l'ipad par la méthode: "Réglages > général > Bluetooth". Mais il faudrait être sur que cette souris est connectable et de plus qu'elle est plus pratique qu'un doigt...Ce dont je doute.



Merci de votre réponse.
Oui, j'ai déjà essayé en éteindant mon Mac Mini pour que la connexion de la souris devra activer avec iPad par bluetooth.
Et ça n'a rien activé... seul le clavier active facilement avec iPad, pas de "Magic Souris".
J'attends mon espoir de la nouvelle iOS qui permet d'activer avec "Magic Mouse".

Amicalement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------




Heatflayer a dit:


> J'avais déjà vu un tweak pour le faire sur iPad original, mais en tout cas sans jailbreak c'est définitivement non !



Oui, c'est exact ce que tu écris, c'est la seule solution d'avoir un "jaillbreak".
Mon iPad n'est pas "équipé" de jailbreak.
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h32 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est aussi mon intérrogation...
> 
> Un clavier physique pour l'iPad je comprends, mais une souris
> iOS n'est pas fait pour fonctionner avec une souris...
> ...



"l'intéret d'une souris sur iPad"
Je te comprends que tu ne vois pas l'intérêt de la souris sur iPad.
Je suis d'accord que la souris n'a pas besoin pour l'internet, facebook, mail.... mais tu oublies peut-etre une chose... la programmation de html ?

Pour moi, j'en ai vraiment besoin parce que je "joue" ma programmation des sites personnalisés sur mon iPad.
L'usage de la souris est logiquement pratique que mon doigt.
Est-ce clair ?


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Novembre 2011)

viaferrata73 a dit:


> "l'intéret d'une souris sur iPad"
> Je te comprends que tu ne vois pas l'intérêt de la souris sur iPad.
> Je suis d'accord que la souris n'a pas besoin pour l'internet, facebook, mail.... mais tu oublies peut-etre une chose... la programmation de html ?
> 
> ...



C'est bien pour cela que je n'ai pas voulu m'étendre sur des commentaires inutiles !
Une question posée a toujours ses raisons 

C'est compris


----------



## Heatflayer (21 Novembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wklrVOFMKA&feature=player_embedded

via

http://www.redmondpie.com/control-ipad-with-magic-mouse-9140743


Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais vu


----------

